# Devastating news



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ho hum, :frown2: I just been diagnosed with cataract getting worse. After my son's bereavement I've used my van but not really got much heart for it & with this latest news I'm going to give up motorhoming . . . So, I'll put together a 'sales pitch' & start advertising it - hopefully it'll go to a family that can Make use of it.
1997 2.5Td LHD Hymer E-510 100,000miles fully serviced on a regular basis, full service history. New tyres, New wheel bearings,New water pump, New fuel pump, New cam belt change. . . . The list goes on ! 
Twin roof mounted solar panels, twin 110Ah leisure batteries, Truma boiler feeding blown air heating & hot water system. Generous drop-down double bed + 6ft long day settee which slides out to 3rd (single) bed. Shower cubicle in bathroom with Thetford swivel base wc fitted with 'sog like' extraction unit.
Generous wardrobe & shoe rack. All habitation lighting is power saving LED's. 3burner gas hob.
Large underslung (70litre) LPG tank.
Oh blimey, off the top of my head I can't think what more to add, - oh yes, New 3 way Dometic fridge 14months ago -(at the Mo it's got a fault running on 12v but I suspect the relay) it works perfectly on both gas & mains hook up.

I was going to ask £14,000 but with the 12v Fridge fault, I'm allowing the cost of Dometic engineers repair and will accept £13,750 ono.
(I'd prefer NOT to sell to a dealer as they'll just resell it at a big profit)

I can be contacted via [email protected]


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, is there no chance of laser treatment?

Peter


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is bad news for you! Is it nothing they can do with your eyes?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

vic

So sorry that you need to hang up your clogs on MHoming 

Take care

Love sandra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Don't despair, Vic.

I have had cataracts (I had them in my 40s). They were removed easily. My father was in his 80s when his were removed and he now has better than at any time of his life since he was 15!

See an optician and they will refer you for surgery. It is a 20 minute job under local . I must confess to being a complete wimp so I had mine done under general!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I too would suggest you explore surgery before selling your van. Once sold it is a costly business to get another.
We're op and you may well be right as rain Vic


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I might be going this route soon Vic. I was told I had just the start of cataracts a few years ago but that I would outlive them ?
But recently bright lights and old glasses make me think my vision has deteriorated. So a thorough eye test next month and specifically asking the optician to check the state of catraract progress will determine if I see my GP and progress their removal.
I am a real wimp where eyes are concerned but several friends have said there is nothing to it today.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Don't know about UK for Vic but for you Ray getting them done in France is quick and painless.
My wife was diagnosed with a cataract in her left eye, our GP referred her to the ophthalmic dept. of Laval hospital, five weeks later she had the operation for a lens replacement, she felt no pain and apart from a course of various eye drops for a few weeks no problems.


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks John.
That just kinda corroborates the experience of others we know who have had them done.
I am resigned to getting them done as and when.

Ray.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My father is in his early 80s and has just had his cataracts removed, reckons he can see better now than for the last 20 years. He is a bit of a wimp with this sort of thing but was fine after the op and driving 2 days later.

It was only about 2-3 months from referral by the GP to the operation.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, I too will be seeking possibility of treatment but I've made up my mind & feel the time has come to hang up my spurs, we've had some wonderful holidays & trips over the last 10 or 12 years to nearly most parts of UK, France,Holland,Germany,Italy & Spain so we're not feeling cheated or too depressed in making this decision . . . I guess we all have to call it a day sooner or later & although I'd rather be keeping it I've made up my mind.

I will still be 'lurking' MHF as it's a drug on which I'm hooked, so (still) expect the odd (flaming) post !


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> My father is in his early 80s and has just had his cataracts removed, reckons he can see better now than for the last 20 years. He is a bit of a wimp with this sort of thing but was fine after the op and driving 2 days later.
> 
> It was only about 2-3 months from referral by the GP to the operation.


Wow so much for a national health service , my father 84 was told he needed them removed from both of his eyes otherwise he will have to stop driving , he was advised that in wales the nhs waiting list for this operation is about 18 months

he felt that he didnt have time on his side so is having the first one done privately at the end of Sept and the other in Oct

Our experience of Nhs services in wales in recent years suggests that we are getting a second rate service compared to other parts of the uk and europe


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Cataracts changed my life when I had lens replacements. 

Wore glasses for 45 years, now only need them for close reading. NHS, offered a choice of 18 hospitals and chose the closest which happened to be a private hospital for the procedures, brilliant care.

As for worrying about the op, it was painless, follow the aftercare instructions to the letter and everything will be fine. Bonus... doctor gave me a month off work after each one to recover. Gave me time to have the motorhome serviced.

Don't give up!

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think I shall be needing them removed sooner than I thought, hearing your comments has made me feel a lot easier about having it done, I am a wimp about this sort of thing.:surprise::surprise:


cabby


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Vic
Just to let you know I've passed your Hymer details on to somebody on MotorhomeFun.
Hopefully you will get sorted soon.
Nick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

nickkdx said:


> Hi Vic
> Just to let you know I've passed your Hymer details on to somebody on MotorhomeFun.
> Hopefully you will get sorted soon.
> Nick


Ok thanks for that !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry to hear that Vic. Hope you get the eyes sorted anyway, and look forward to still seeing your posts in here!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bognormike said:


> sorry to hear that Vic. Hope you get the eyes sorted anyway, and look forward to still seeing your posts in here!


I'm addicted & can't throw up the chance to stir things a bit or have my moan(s) :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news. I hope you get it sorted. Glad your sticking around though and you will have no bother selling a van like that I would have thought.


----------



## bazzle (Jan 29, 2015)

Vic

Had new lenses in both my eyes two years ago, both within two months of going on waiting list.

My eyesight is now 20/20, the clarity and colours are unbelievable. Night driving is an absolute dream. Only need glasses now for reading. BTW I'm 73.

I am a wimp and was scared to death, but the op was painless and the staff at the eye hospital in Rochdale were amazing.

Get them done immediately and postpone your van selling (winter's on its way) and next spring you will be a new man, all ready to go.

Regards, Baz


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Vic

The posts about the 'miracles' that can be done to correct eye problems may not alter your decision about giving up the MH, but they have certainly given me hope for being able to keep my C1 licence if it gets more difficult to pass the eye test, as it must have done for others reading these posts about successful operations.

Even without the MH it may be worth your while seeking treatment even if only to improve your eyes for life in general.

Please stick around here as we would miss you if you left.

Geoff


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Vic
> Please stick around here as we would miss you if you left.
> Geoff


Aww, that's nice, I'll try to be good >


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

You've a good chance of getting your eyes sorted. My mum had hers done when she was 90 and still doesn't wear glasses but can see well enough. She can see distanced objects and road signs. Because of her age, they did two separate operations with a 3 month gap.

It's sad when people reach the time when they want to give up motorhoming. I wish you well in whatever direction life now takes you.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Vic, sounds more like you've lost heart, which may or may not be influencing your desire to travel. Question to consider, will the alternative - whatever your choice may be - be better for you?? Can you visualise yourself being a homebody? Or once the novelty has worn off will you be longing for the motorhome again?

It's hard to know - we all have to give deep consideration to things we plan to give up. 

I wish you well to make the right choice for you!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Vic.

Just been informed that I have to have my cataracts done sooner rather than later.
Visited the ophthalmologist in Valognes and he decided not to give me a new prescription but refer me to a doc in St LO to proceed with one or more cataracts.
When I asked about going to the Poly Clinic in Cherbourg he suggested St Lo was better more professional and cheaper at only €58 per eye.

I wasn't bothered about a few Euros but they insisted ST LO was better in their professional opinion.

I now await the call.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck with your ops Ray. My friend in Holland has just had her eyes done, one at a time, some weeks apart. Done under local, she said it was a doddle. Well I suppose after the tragedy of losing one's husband to a massive heart attack on the escalator at a USA airport, followed by a hip replacement, it was relatively minor. She's fine now and back sewing again and you need good vjsion for that!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm going to make can appointment with my Doc to see if he'll refer me to the ophthalmic surgeon, cataract is possibly not severe enough (yet) but my eye is getting a lot more blurry & it does worry me & I've cut down driving till it's sorted one way or another.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Vic. My vision was not clear and sunlight made it worse when driving. 
I did get new glass's but my 32" computer monitor was not clear then. 
It was at that point I figured I probably had cataracts. The eye test Monday confirmed it.
I feel I want to get it over with now.

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ray . . .perhaps I should wait till you've had yours done for a report back - (I'm a wimp


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Vic.
I cringe at the thought of anything being poked into my eyes. But from all accounts and experiences of others, I am happy (prepared) to get it over with asap.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Vic. My vision was not clear and sunlight made it worse when driving.
> I did get new glass's but my 32" computer monitor was not clear then.
> It was at that point I figured I probably had cataracts. The eye test Monday confirmed it.
> I feel I want to get it over with now.
> ...


I need to get new glasses too, I'm way over due, polishing the van last week made my eyes wobble a lot, constant sneezing, and my right eye has a small cataract, not helped by the bright sun on a white surface, even though I did work on the shaded side it was still bright.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This cataract thing does seem to be very common in the last 25 to 30 years.
Is it because medical science has made it manageable now? Did people before 1970 just go blind?

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If only it was as simple as in ancient times
. . .just get Jesus to spit on your eyes & hey presto - cured & 20/20 vision

(Cameron thinks he's the next best - so maybe he could spit on me . . . He's already sh#t on me so not much to lose ;-)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are in good company Vic.
Carol weather girl Kirkwood is having an eye opp while still in Strictly.

Ray.


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

raynipper said:


> We are in good company Vic.
> Carol weather girl Kirkwood is having an eye opp while still in Strictly.
> 
> Ray.


Maybe it will help her with her reading, then when she gets the script she will see that it is EnglAnd,ScotlAnd and IrelAnd, with an "A" and not Englind, Scotlind and Irelind.

Sorry, some things just need saying :grin2:>

I do hope everyones eye ops go ok, my uncle, who has downs, had his cataracts done and the difference was amazing, instead of watching his fav telly shows sitting side on, right up at the screen he can sit with everyone else on the settee, it's opened up a whole new world for him.


----------

